# Implement a time after which warnings run out



## wurstpistole (Jul 12, 2021)

...just saying, totally has nothing to do with that I have 7 warning points, some of which are 3-4 years old, when it was clearly stated that those will be deducted after some time - seems it never happens


----------



## Jayro (Jul 12, 2021)

There should be a "warning points" bar under your name, with a tiny ban hammer icon near the end for the 8th point, lol.

And to add more hilarity, they should make the hammer animate being tapped when warning #7 hits, to let you know to knock it off.

...Or you know, stop being a jackass on here. That works too.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2021)

Generally speaking, you can just ask the mod to who gave you the warning to possibly remove it after like 6 months pass. If they think you've matured and improved since the warning was issued, you can get them removed easy peasy. 

Having them removed automatically might be fine for like...really minor infractions (like maybe accidentally necrobumping a couple threads or whatever), but generally speaking I think it's simply better to just leave it up to staff discretion. I don't think someone who continues to flaunt the rules or maybe tip-toes along the line of ok and not ok should get their warnings removed automatically after however many months when it's clear they haven't really learned anything from them.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, last warning I got was really unjustified IMO and I _actually tried_ contacting various mods about it... no one ever bothered to react. Ironically, it was issued by the same guy who gave me my first.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Generally speaking, you can just ask the mod to who gave you the warning to possibly remove it after like 6 months pass. If they think you've matured and improved since the warning was issued, you can get them removed easy peasy.


You reckon it'd actually make sense to contact raulpica, shaunj and Quantumcat about the warnings they issued years ago? Two out of these three practically don't even exist as users on GBAtemp anymore.


----------



## Chary (Jul 12, 2021)

You can contact any mod, who says it has to be those guys?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2021)

If they're former staff, then you can simply contact anyone else on the staff.


EDIT: 'd Chary


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 12, 2021)

Given that there's at least two mods on this thread already, would any be so kindly to review my warnings and possibly lower the warning rating


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2021)

Chary and I aren't mods, we're mag staff and don't handle any moderator things. Send a PM to one of the actual mod staff. 

Well Chary could I guess ;O;


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2021)

You can see staff from a link at the bottom of any page.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Generally speaking, any warning points will only be considered for removal once a year has passed since your most recent warn.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2021)

I used to get into trouble here and there, but I've grown up a lot since then, and know not to ruin a good thing here. GBAtemp is home, and I'm not going to shit in my backyard.


----------



## sith (Jul 13, 2021)

flagrant double posting!! that's a paddling.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2021)

sith said:


> flagrant double posting!! that's a paddling.


Warn me harder daddy.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 13, 2021)

I am now officially down to 6 warning points. Slowly, but steadily


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 13, 2021)

Speaking about WPs, I do have 1 from using no-no words due to being angry because a moderator had a power trip and posted an aggressive message which was like "don't do X or you get instant ban". Which then ended up in me getting 1 WP.

Honestly, I don't know why WPs are not set to expire. 1 year expiration date would be more than ideal.






It was November 2020. Come on.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 13, 2021)

I try not to get into trouble.  if someone makes me mad, I just put them on my ignore list and forget about them.  that's my way to prevent an argument.  I do tell them that's what I'm doing, hoping that they won't respond, but sometimes they do.  I just don't read it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2021)

Lol imagine getting warning points on a gaming forum haha just don't be an ass lmao


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2021)

In my opinion nagging for getting warning points reduction is a signal to extend the waiting time for another 6 months.

There is a saying along the lines of "if you say you are ready and keep bringing the topic on the table, you are not ready.", and I can tell this is one of such situation for a lot of people.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 14, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> Lol imagine getting warning points on a gaming forum haha just don't be an ass lmao


Now, what about removing the 1 WP? It was from November. Lots of time ago.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 14, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> In my opinion nagging for getting warning points reduction is a signal to extend the waiting time for another 6 months.
> 
> There is a saying along the lines of "if you say you are ready and keep bringing the topic on the table, you are not ready.", and I can tell this is one of such situation for a lot of people.



Then we should just get an automatic expiration time, and we'll just wait for that. Simple.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 16, 2021)

A lot of people have this misconception that the warn point system is one which allows a user to break rules X number of times, which is simply not true. As the name implies, it serves as a warning to the user that they have messed up (quite significantly) before and should work to prevent any further infractions going forward.

No one other than modstaff and the user themselves are privy to warn points but it seems that there is some obsession among some users for whatever reason. If you have to think about whether you can afford to break the rules, then you are already on the wrong track to begin with.



Ondrashek06 said:


> Speaking about WPs, I do have 1 from using no-no words due to being angry because a moderator had a power trip and posted an aggressive message which was like "don't do X or you get instant ban". Which then ended up in me getting 1 WP.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why WPs are not set to expire. 1 year expiration date would be more than ideal.
> 
> ...


No, you didn't get a warn point simply because you uttered foul language in one instance. You were warned because you were being a massive prick for an extended period of time and that very instance was one that made us step in to give you a wake up call, which apparently didn't quite work. It was not a power trip that resulted in your 1 warn point. It was leniency which ended up in you not being banned outright for honestly appalling behaviour. Let that sink in.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 12, 2021)

...just saying, totally has nothing to do with that I have 7 warning points, some of which are 3-4 years old, when it was clearly stated that those will be deducted after some time - seems it never happens


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jul 16, 2021)

Any examples of that?


porkiewpyne said:


> You were warned because you were being a massive prick for an extended period of time


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 16, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Any examples of that?


Hmm turns out I was mistaken. Was thinking of another user. For that, I offer you my apologies for the accidental slander. 

That said, telling a staff member (or anyone else for that matter) to fuck off unprovoked even as a joke probably wasn't the best idea either.


----------



## Osha (Jul 16, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> Lol imagine getting warning points on a gaming forum haha just don't be an ass lmao


That hasn't stopped a lot of users from being extremely vitriolic.


----------

